# Newbie here! Just received my Duo Temp Pro!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all. Just received a used duo temp pro that I treated myself to after getting a new job. So that's me upgraded from a Dedica/Delonghi Burr to the Duo and a Rancillio Rocky.

Only had time to try one coffee this morning before leaving for work. The steamer seems ace but I need practise with getting the shot size right as I ended up with a massive shot.

Overall, it feels like a good step up from the Dedica and looking forward to getting tips from you guys to make a great coffee with it.


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

I too have recently purchased a duo temp pro (back in March). I know it's only a few months but I am still very happy with it. Only thing is I find that the puck 'razor' spins my coffee puck in the portafilter rather than actually trimming excess coffee. On a side note, how are you finding the Rancillio Rocky? I am looking to upgrade from a manual grinder as grinding large amounts can become a bit of a pain. Leaning towards the used market I think.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I used the razor tool every time I tried a new bean on a BE which filter basket wise etc is the same. Generally the single basket though and no signs of the puck spinning. Maybe it's down to tamping pressure or trying to remove too much. I use a DB now and a calibrated tamper as I bought one to resize to suite the BE and never did it. Going on that I'd suspect I was tamping at around 14g on the BE. I needed to strain a little to do that. I suspect many others would need to as well.

I vaguely recollect some one else mentioning this problem on the double but I didn't make much use of that.

John

-


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MC1 said:


> I too have recently purchased a duo temp pro (back in March). I know it's only a few months but I am still very happy with it. Only thing is I find that the puck 'razor' spins my coffee puck in the portafilter rather than actually trimming excess coffee. On a side note, how are you finding the Rancillio Rocky? I am looking to upgrade from a manual grinder as grinding large amounts can become a bit of a pain. Leaning towards the used market I think.


Don't use the razor on a puck you are going to brew. Just do it as a test, weigh the PF & tare scales. Dose tamp & razor. Discard the loose grounds & reweigh the PF. Now use a dose that is the difference between empty & loaded PF. Long story short - 18g in the double, 10g in the single.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice set-up. I used to own a Rocky, and it still brings back fond memories for me. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi, I've got a DTP and I'm looking for a tray like yours but in white. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Don't use the razor on a puck you are going to brew. Just do it as a test, weigh the PF & tare scales. Dose tamp & razor. Discard the loose grounds & reweigh the PF. Now use a dose that is the difference between empty & loaded PF. Long story short - 18g in the double, 10g in the single.


Perfect, thanks. I will try this. Worked in a coffee shop for about 2 years but we had a grinder with a doser so the whole measuring out the dose is new to me! Cheers.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats on the start of your coffee journey. I have a rocky myself which I use for decaf now


----------



## cwisgween (Jul 29, 2010)

Now you've had it a while, how are you getting on? Interested in getting one now my classic has died


----------



## horrilluberbabe (Jul 18, 2018)

I've just signed up so I can reply to this.

I am in exactly the same place DRAXXMENVONE. I've had a Dedica for 3yrs but using predominately Illy pre-ground. I bought myself the Sage Grinder Pro for my birthday last week after a friend recommended it. I bought a bag of Modern Standard beans in Sainsburys (the only thing I could find with a date) roasted 3 weeks ago. Found that I had to whack the grind size up to about 40 to stop the Dedica from being completely choked. After taking a Dremmel to the Dedica basket to make it un-pressurised I got it down to working at a grind of about 20 but it was still struggling plus you can only fit 12/13g in the basket so I've just replaced it with a Duo Temp. Immediately much happier - grinding at 11 now on my SPG for 18g and getting average to satisfactory results. We're building an extension at the moment so I'm using the builders as an excuse to make plenty of shots to perfect it! Only had it 3 days hence me reading every forum post about it anywhere, ever.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

cwisgween said:


> Now you've had it a while, how are you getting on? Interested in getting one now my classic has died


Have a look on john lewis website the duo temp pro is £234 at the minute, cheapest I have ever seen it.


----------

